# 3-4 mths untill next leopard gecko breeding season starts yay...!



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

i cant wait ..:lol2:


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery (Feb 14, 2008)

me neither :2thumb: but really looking forward to the next year:lol2: i know its long but most of my lovelies will be mature by then.


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

I know what u mean - I`m really excited as well! And this season has barely finished (I must have a sad life haha!)


----------



## leocarl (Aug 5, 2008)

i no yeh i cant wait too as this season i got 5 normals from a tremper and a high yellow carrot tail


----------



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

i thought leos will breed all year round?


----------



## chisme (Oct 26, 2008)

cant wait getting in a mack snow just for


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

liam.b said:


> i thought leos will breed all year round?


You can breed leos all year round providing you give them a sufficient break usually around 4 months.
This gives them time to build up body fats and reduce the stress on their bodies.
It would be VERY unhealthy to breed a leo constantly all year round!


----------



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

sam12345 said:


> You can breed leos all year round providing you give them a sufficient break usually around 4 months.
> This gives them time to build up body fats and reduce the stress on their bodies.
> It would be VERY unhealthy to breed a leo constantly all year round!


ok thanks i didnt mean actually breed them all year round i meant could you breed them any time of the year lol i wouldnt be that harsh to my leos


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

liam.b said:


> ok thanks i didnt mean actually breed them all year round i meant could you breed them any time of the year lol i wouldnt be that harsh to my leos


No like you say you can breed them anytime of year providing you simulate summer and give them breaks


----------



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

sam12345 said:


> No like you say you can breed them anytime of year providing you simulate summer and give them breaks


kk thanks


----------



## Fraggle (Feb 24, 2008)

i cant wait for next season! got some lovvvvely leos ready and im so excited!!! :flrt:


----------



## Jon2ooo8 (Sep 6, 2008)

wooo my 1st ever season !!


----------



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

It'll be my first breeding season 2, only breeding normals, SHTCTB and poss an albino male, he should be ready by then, i really wanna get my hands on a mack snow female as they are one of my fav morphs


----------



## Jon2ooo8 (Sep 6, 2008)

lol kwl. im usin my gf female mack snow and gna breed with my sht. wondering what the offspring will be? mack snow ghost or similar i think


----------



## evilangel (Jul 7, 2007)

thought it was just me who was looknf foirward toit lol 
i'm so hoping my lil babys will be big enough to breed ca't wait to se there babys


----------

